# Automatisches Zählen 001, 002, 003,....299



## Doppeldecker (1. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

 ich möchte gerne Freehand zählen lassen.
 Ich möchte fortlaufende Zahlen schneiden, sprich 00001, 00002, 00003 bis 10000.
 Nun kann ich nicht immer die Zahlen per Hand eigeben, sondern möchte am liebsten die kleinste und größte Zahl eingeben und die anderen werden erzeugt.
 Geht das mit Freehand, oder gibts ein anderes Porgram das diese Zahlen erzeugt und ich in Freehand übernehmen kann?

 Danke schon mal


----------



## Ellie (2. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Doppeldecker,

gibt es keine Serienbrieferstellung in Freehand? Wir haben das mal mit Office (*duck*) realisieren können, also erstmal eine Formel in Excel und das dann als Serienbrief in Word. 

LG,
Ellie


----------

